# Im new * ~



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi, 
I am new, am 37 and just had a lap and dye about 4 weeks ago, i was having some pain on my right side, we been trying for about a year.  been told my tubes are blocked.  been feeling very upset and angry, need someone to talk too.  been looking into clinics, going to visit the Bourn next week, i am lucky that i have some savings so i don't have to wait. would really like to start in January.  We are also going to get married in 3 weeks in New York and my news has been a bit of a shock! so i have not been able to get excited about the wedding,  had hoped that i would be making a baby on my wedding night,


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi byrne1

Ahh don't give up hope...sending you a hug  ,

i got married last year and i also thought i would be making a baby straight away but it wasn't meant to be. Try to enjoy your wedding....it must mean you have a great person in your life who wants to spend the rest of their life with you  .

Everything will work out in the end and i am sure you will find this site really helpful  

Luv Florie x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Byrne
Firstly may I just say WELCOME TO FERTILITY FRIENDS
I am so sorry you have been through the mill so heres a cuddle  (hope it helps)! 
I am sure now you have found us, that like me you will never leave, the ladies and gents on here are full of support and information and are always at hand to offer a kind words of encouragment just when you need it.
Good luck for your appointment at Bourne hall is it??, as for your weddiing in two weeks time, how very exciting, How magic to get wed in New York, really really really enjoy it sweetie as it goes really quickly! 
Here are some links just to get you started.
STARTING OUT AND DIAGNOSIS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0
COMPLIMENTARY THEREPIES BOARD (SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT)  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0
OUR FAB CHAT ROOM
*******************************************************
I hope these help you find your way around, I am sorry I cant advise you on your situation however we are all here whenever you just need 'a chat', just shout and I will try my best to help you.
Love and Best Wishes
XX MrsHope XX
​


----------



## kamri (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Byrne and welcome!

You have come to the right place, everyone is supportive and helpful. 

My husband and I started trying for a baby on our wedding too, it didn't work out that way but I know it will in the end. And it will for you too hun, even if it takes just a bit longer than you'd hoped. Best of luck to you with your upcoming treatment and your wedding! kamri xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Bryne1
I have welcomed you on another thread but welcome again and I am sure you will find all the support you need on here and its a great place to just put in all down on paper as it were and that alone makes you feel better.  I find the site such support and therapy not sure what I would have done without it.  You will have to do a ticker count down to your wedding!!
Just want to wish you lots of luck
take care
susie


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Aww Bryne honey

Sorry to hear about your news which has spoilt the run up to your wedding.  Maybe once you have been to your appointment you may feel a little more optomistic  .  Enjoy your wedding hun and good luck with your tx.

Debbie xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

just want to send you   !!

And congratulations on your wedding!!  Enjoy it, have fun and then focus on your fertility.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Byrne1 

Sorry to hear what you are going through. I know a little of how you feel. Me and my DH had planned to start ttc in April this year, two months before our wedding in June (we couldn't wait to get started and thought if it happened straight away I'd still fit into my dress - um - bit naive) 

I have very painful periods which had been getting progressively worse as well as other unexplained abdominal pains so I went to the Doc at the start of the year and had an ultrasound in February where they found fluid in one of my tubes (hysdrosalpinx). I was very upset, I think like most women you just assume it will happen when you decide to try and it is so frustrating when something like this happens. I am still on the waiting list for a lap & dye which will probably happen in Feb 2007 (A whole year later!), which retrospectively I wish I had paid for as waiting to know the extent of the damage is hard!

Anyway what I wanted to say was do try to enjoy your wedding day - it is so special and you will only get one chance. At least things are moving on and you will have your treatment to look forward to when you get back. Whilst the  worry of infertility was hanging over our heads during the preperations, I resolved to enjoy my day and it was the very best day of my life. In years to come hopefully you will have your child and the pain of infertility will only be a distant memory but you will always remember your wedding day, so try to focus on this for now (I know it's probably harder said than done) 

At least now they know what the problem is and can take steps towards solving it. 

Good luck with your treatment and the wedding - I am sure it will be fantastic!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi greeneyed and welcome to the site 

Good luck with the Bourn clinic next week and also with your upcoming wedding - it sounds lovely 

I hope this site can help u like it has for me and many others

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Byrne 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your wedding and lots of    and    

Love from  Linda x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Byrne

Welcome to ff. glad you have found us. so sorry to hear about the results of your lap. There is lots you can do and often the shock that you feel can be replaced by positive feelings. especially coming on this site, you will always find someone to talk to who may have been in the same position. They will give you more encouragement than any dr ever can. There is so much to look forward to chick! Your wedding in New york sounds amazing!! have a wonderful time and try to put your fertility problems behind you until the new year, focus on you and DH as your the most important people.

hugs
pobby xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Have we all been getting your name wrong? I see your user name is tinker? sorry for the mistake if that's the case!! xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiya Tinker 

Just wanted to welcome you to the FF site.  You will find so many supportive and wonderful people here to share your infertility journey.

Also wanted to say that I know how much of a shock that being diagnosed can be.  I felt the same way about 6 months after we were married and know that it is so unexpected and frustrating.  Don't give up hope though.  There are so many success stories of women having there tubes unblocked or sealed off and going on to have happy healthy pregnancies and beautiful children.  We wanted to start a family straight away and oddly enough I was ovulating on our wedding night, but sadly it wasn't meant to be.  But mother nature works in misterious ways and you never know what can happen.

All the best for your wedding in New York!!
Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi my name is Kelly and I first sent a message to this site when I found out what was wrong with me, after having a lap and dye in Nov.  I was told me my tubes were blocked and that they would refer me for IVF.  We decide to go private why waiting for the NHS and we went to the Bourne.  Me and my partner has a consultion and was told that we had a 35% change of IVF working for us. my DH had another sperm test and we both had various blood tests, one of which was for my FSH.

We was asked to go back and discuss the results of this and was told that our chances has change to only a 5%  as they said that my fsh level was quite high at 14.9 and it could be an indication of  the early stages of the menopause. they said that over 15 and they would not treat me using my own eggs and that I should maybe consider donor eggs.  

More bad news to take in, I think we was very Naive thinking we would hand over our money and get a baby just like that, so it bought us back to reality with a bump. 
So anyway we are going to give it ago there was no question of not trying 5% is 5% after all. 

I been on the pill now for nearly 2 weeks, as I am going to do the short protocol, and we had all the drugs delivered yesterday as we went to a independent pharmacy and got them a lot, lot cheaper then what the Bourne wanted to charge us, thanks to reading on this site, I must add or we would have never knew we could do that. 
I been feeling really stressed and it did not help when the drugs turned up, it kind of hit home a bit more about what we are about to start and I feel very scared now. I know it does not help me to get stressed out, so some advice would be good on what i can do to be more relaxed and prepared for the road ahead.
my baseline is on the 28th of Feb and hopfully we should be starting then, if everything is as it should be.

I am going to be off work for the whole time as I am taking some leave as holiday and some unpaid, as I want to give myself the best possible chance of this working for us.

Trying to keep positive, hoping it works and hope they are wrong about me and that we get loads of eggs for my DH little soldiers,


Kelly


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome back to FF Kelly
I have merged your new post with your old one so the ladies who replied will see your update 

I am going to leave you a link for the cycle buddies and would encourage you to post there as you will be in good company and make some wonderful friends to share this amazing journey with

For FEB/MARCH Cycle buddies CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &   


Also, why not pop along to the chatroom when you get a minute - 
it is good to talk to people in the same situation as yourself.

If you are unsure how to use the chatroom, 
then *Myself or Miss TC* will be happy to meet you in there 
at a pre-arranged time for a "one2one" session to familiarise you with the New 
chatroom and its functions. 
Just let us know.




> Trying to keep positive, hoping it works and hope they are wrong about me and that we get loads of eggs for my DH little soldiers,


I hope so too hun       
~Dizzi~


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my messages, due to start IVF next week however I been so ill for the past week with a Viral infection in my throat that the clinic are saying that if i am not better then I should really cancel it. I been really upset cant believe I got really ill at this time. I still have a few more days to get better so hopefully fingers crossed I will still be able to start.


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Kelly, male sure you rest up, stay in at the weekend, eat lots of healthy hearty food and drink loads... make sure you are fit and well to start your cycle as planned. Hope you feel better soon.

Alley x


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

just had my baseline scan and blood test yesterday, everything went really well have 4 follicles on my right and 2 on my left started my gonal-f this evening my dh did the first one for me, and i am doing the next one tomorrow myself as dh is going away, we are on our way now I cant believe it 

feeling much better now after that bad viral infection.

Next scan on Tuesday the 6th of March


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Had 2nd scan everything went really well,   I have 5 follicles growing really well, started injection of Cetrotide and and luveris along with gonal-f yesterday and going for 3rd scan tomorrow, egg collection planned for early next week, still feeling rough with this sore throat which has come back and the injections made me feel a bit tearful today.


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Kelly

Glad to hear things a going well on your cycle.. apart from the sore throat and a few    I was awful on the stimming drugs... went completely  

Good luck with the next scan, keep us posted!

Alley x


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

3rd Scan went really well, my 5 follicles are growing really well, they have reduced the amount of Gonal-f as they have grown so much, and I had my last luveris injection last night, they want to slow things down a little bit. My last scan is on Saturday and my EC is going to be on Monday.  

Sore throat finally went away, Thanks for your kind words Alley, 

Kelly X


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

So far so good.  Really glad to hear all is going well.  Look after yourself and think positive thoughts!


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

had EC yesterday, only 1 egg,  totally devastated,  DH not saying much but know he feels the same, but trying to stay positive for our one little egg, find out later today if its fertilized, hoping and praying it works       


Kelly


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

tinker just read your post and wanted to say   ...

                 

love
Rachel 
xxxx


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sadly they called me yesterday morning and told us that my egg did fertilize but it was Abnormal, going back to see the consultant next week to see where we go from here.  i feel really upset, like i lost something, but I never really had it in the first place 

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Tinker so sorry for your news hun xxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Tinker.

So very sorry. We had bad news too. Lots of love and hugs to you.  Remember this is just a blip it's not your whole life.  Tomorrow you will pick yourself back up and go make yourself a baby. Sending you lots of babydust and positive vibes.  It will happen for you hun.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tinker hun  
I am so sorry hun - lets hope your consultant has a plan 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Went to see the consultant at the Bourn on Tuesday, and they said that my only option now would be using donated eggs, as my egg fertilised abnormally due to poor quality.  I kind of expected it as they said we only had a 5% chance of Ivf working, but its still very hard to here.  been feeling really low and very angry, taking it out on my DH, felt like I was going mad last night because I could not stop crying,   but the dreaded curse came this morning, the build up was a million times worse than normal, due to the stress I been under in the last few weeks.

our next step will be to look into donor eggs in Spain, when I get my head around all this,


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tinker 
I have just got back from a weekend away,
I am sorry to read your news hun, I truly understand how your feeling right now as I have been there and its still our plan B (I am too stuborn atm for it to be plan A as the drs want  )

When your ready there are members on here who have moved forward from this news and now have thir families through Donors and they have no regrets, So I know that when the time is right your worries and questions and all the advice and support you need will be here, Take care hun and build up your strength 
If you want to PM me please do ((hug))

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone I just wanted to let everyone know that followed my story and offered there support, where I am now with my treatment.
After being told that I would need donor Eggs, my world fell apart for a bit, but once I picked myself up and brushed myself off, We went ahead and booked an appointment in Spain at IM.  Very quick I know, but it seemed the right thing to do.  
We went on our 1st visit last week and was asked if we would like to start our treatment straight away, as there is not wait for an ED at IM in Barcelona. 
I got really excited and said yes please   We are now due to go back in 6 weeks time for EC and ET.
My life has changed so much since I start on this Journey, I have Cried for my genetic child I will never have in the arms of my DH and we have become so close because of whats happen to us.

I really felt I would never feel happy again, and now here I am feeling positive, and excited about being given the chance to still be a Mum with the help of someone else.  

Thank you so much for all your kind words and support, FF has been such a help to me, I would have felt so alone without it.

THANK YOU


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

I just read this thread and wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for this tx

        

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tinker thats FANTASTIC news hun, Dont be a stranger to FF, and keep me posted here


----------



## Rosie G (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi. Please try to enjoy your wedding day. For me it was the best day of my life and whenever I am feeling down about the baby thing I try to remember my lovely day. All The very very best of luck for you r special dayxx


----------

